# 20 week scan update !!



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good afternoon my lovely jublies !!!!!!  

Thought I would do a seperate post cos there are lots of new ladies on the general thread.

Todays scan went really well,which is a huge relief ,the worry never stops   both babies are fine,both great sizes only a slight size difference and they are very happy with them and we are now on 4 weekly scans     scary!!

We are so over the moon cos we are expecting ........................................................... ..................................

  A BOY              AND A GIRL     !!!!

Thankyou all so much for your support through everythng,hoping and praying that all you lovlies get your dreams very soon.
  
Love Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Kelly that is brilliant news hun!!!! How happy you must be today! I bet your face is aching!!!

So pleased they doing so well, cant believe its 20 weeks already!!!! Its flown!!!

Well done you hun, you are obviously cooking them very well!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Fab news kelly!!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kelly, that is great news honey!  What a dream come true, one of each!!!  Well done hun!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations kelly

im so so so happy for you 
loads and loads of love from maz (brandon said woohoo too ​


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow thats fantastic news        

So pleased for you hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Congratulations Kelly!!! Fab news.
I got my 20 week scan monday hopefully my little boys doing ok too.
Take care
Nic


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

How perfect is that? Chuffed to bits for you Kelly  

Lou
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly fantastic news honey

one of each  

Fantastic news

Enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy and keep us updated!

love Emxx​


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Kelly


So glad is all ok, am so pleased for you.
One of each each,you lucky thing.

Not long left, make sure u enjoy it!

Keep us updated ok

Alexia x


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations - you must be thrilled, that is fantastic news


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats kelly that is great news!

Kate xx


----------

